
Where Company Names Come From - joshwa
http://www.fortymedia.com/blog/post/69
======
xinroman
Thanks SO MUCH for this...As a "green" company that (ohmygod!) doesn't
actually have the word "green" in the title, we're constantly being asked "why
the name?" Meanwhile, we're sitting there talking to VCs about sites like
"Etsy." I hate being condescended to by a painfully obvious name. Like those
washcloths that say "wash" and the towels that say "dry." C'mon.

------
domp
I love this stuff! What a coincidence with the LEGO name. I can't believe they
didn't plan that out. The Six Apart name is interesting too.

